# Safe In Spain This Year?



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

Just joined MHF, what a tremendous site.

After ten years of motorhoming, traveling through Europe, down as far as Sicily and only using camp sites five times in that ten years(washing), we have reached the stage where we want to overwinter in Spain. 

We have only been as far as Barcelona here and then only for a couple of days.

How do you people see safety in Spain at the present time, what with high unemployment and savage cuts. I'm experienced and intend to follow the usual rules of wild camping etc, but my wife is a little worried.

I will probably go to the south coast, as I have relations in Fuengirola. Any thoughts gratefully received.

MAC 8)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

cliffhanger said:


> Hi
> 
> Just joined MHF, what a tremendous site.
> 
> ...


Hello Mac,

I am sure you will be fine. Just need your wits about you.

TM


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

The only really dangerous places in Spain are around Barcelona and down to Valencia on the motorway.
The rest of Spain is like any other place in Europe,if wintering here I would not wild camp near large orange groves between Nov and March (illegals are brought in to pick oranges )
We have wild camped here for the last 6 years.
Have a look at
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php
For aires etc.in Spain.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We just crossed the border into Mendiggoria from France today.  Lovely sunny day and have pitched on a 'proper' campsite. When we find a good looking Aire then we will camp there too.

I am sure Spain is fine - as we found France - if you feel comfortable about the spot you are staying then I am sure it will be fine.

I really dislike all the talk about 'being gassed' and robbed in other ways as I think it taints the whole enjoyment of motorhoming.

Trust me - I am a 'worrier' (read SAVVY if yo u like)- I have a good look about before we park up and unless I am happy about the surroundings then we wont stay.

Spain gets a bad press - a few horror stories I am sure will help that along. If I was a robber - and I aint - I would be stealing from sheds and parked cars NOT motorhomes with people asleep in them or about to return from a walk.

Enjoy your trip


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Mac,
We've wintered in the south of Spain many times and see no reason for you to worry provided that you're sensible about where you park. The only security problem we've ever experienced has been eliminated (we hope) by sturdy secondary locks and we feel as safe parked in the south of Spain as as we do anywhere else. We enjoyed wonderful weather all last winter, sunshine and warmth and a whole three months without rain!
Go for it and enjoy!


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Many thanks for all your thoughts. My wife is especially reassured. 

We live on the east coast of Scotland so you can imagine we are looking forward to the extra vitamin D!

regards

MAC


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Did you really only wash 5 times in 10 years?!


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

And as for the Motorway around Baarcelona being dangerous - I would rather drive on the motorway than the N340.

The important thing is not to yourself be flagged down or stopped by anything other than a marked police car, and take extra care in service areas.


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Easyriders said:


> Did you really only wash 5 times in 10 years?!


Opened myself up for that one!

Seriously though are there any laundrettes in Spain? In France that's where we go to wash clothes.

MAC


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Beware those of you with dogs.!!!! The robbers know you will have to take Fido for a nice long walk where you are often out of sight from the van.
Thats when the ba5tuwards break in. One keeps an eye on you and with a walkie talkie notifies the robber when you turn to come back.

At least thats how it happened to friends who were staying with us in France.

Ray.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Lots of launderettes in south of Spain -many of the Repsol filling stations along the Med coast in the south have these. The one in Fuengirola has and there are more right along the coast.
Raynipper, that's how we were cleaned out at a supermarket near Barcelona 6 years ago. We think one followed us round the supermarket while the other did the deed - and we were parked right in front of the main door too! Mugs! Live and learn!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If you see anyone staying close to you and using a mobile phone be extra vigilant. 
If some one points out a problem with your motor home ignore them.
Come here and enjoy its not as bad as some make out


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

cliffhanger said:


> Easyriders said:
> 
> 
> > Did you really only wash 5 times in 10 years?!
> ...


There are laundrettes in Spain, not always easy to find. use goggle translate to find "Is there a place nearby to wash linen in machine?" in Spanish, then ask!
Alternatively, use a campsite, if only occasionally. If you join ACSI, you can stay for max €16 a night. Choose one somewhere you want to see with a heated pool that's open. Check in, do the laundry, bit of sightseeing, go for nice swim, pick up laundry.
simples!


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Once again thanks for all the comments. Very useful

MAC


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Por favor donde es las lavvodara para ropes?


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Safe In Spain*

Forget Spain... overwinter in Morocco cheaper and safer!!

Neil


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Safe In Spain*



NeilandDebs said:


> Forget Spain... overwinter in Morocco cheaper and safer!!
> 
> Neil


Hi.

Spain is OK and safe, but as the Morocco comment I would say go a bit further South to Portugal, the weather is usually a lot better than Spain, but saying that this/last year we had all December and the New Year in Spain and the weather was glorious during the day, just cold when the sun went in.. Que to get off down to Portugal :wink: .

Sitting here with the wind howling and the rain lashing down I wish we were back there :roll: .

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The weather in the south of Spain averages out a little better than Portugal. Although there is very little in it I think Portugal is windier:
http://www.holiday-weather.com/majorca/averages/

Alan.


----------

